# EMT recert. by exam (transition from EMT-B to EMT)



## mperkel (Mar 3, 2012)

NREMT does not have a contact email, so I will try calling next week.

I am scheduled for a recertification by examination in a few weeks as my certificate expires the end of the month.

I currently have a valid certificate in Colorado which expires in 2014.

According to the State of Colorado, their EMT courses qualify as a NREMT, and do not require transition classes:
http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/em/CertificationEducation/EMTSResponseToNREMT.pdf

Just wondering if anyone knows if the test I am taking at Pearson VUE is for NREMT (not NREMT-Basic). So I automatically transition to an EMT (not Basic) upon passing the exam.

Thank you!


----------



## Tigger (Mar 3, 2012)

mperkel said:


> NREMT does not have a contact email, so I will try calling next week.
> 
> I am scheduled for a recertification by examination in a few weeks as my certificate expires the end of the month.
> 
> ...



I was told in December by the BLS coordinator of one of the larger FDs in Colorado that those certified as EMT-Bs in Colorado will not have to take any sort of transition course since the CO curriculum already includes all of the additions to the national protocol. However, he was under the impression that one would need to renew their Colorado license in order to be approved for transition to the EMT level. 

I am not sure that renewing your NREMT will automatically get your transition done.

That's probably clear as mud. If you want a restatement please ask, I confuse myself too.


----------



## mperkel (Mar 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I was told in December by the BLS coordinator of one of the larger FDs in Colorado that those certified as EMT-Bs in Colorado will not have to take any sort of transition course since the CO curriculum already includes all of the additions to the national protocol. However, he was under the impression that one would need to renew their Colorado license in order to be approved for transition to the EMT level.
> 
> I am not sure that renewing your NREMT will automatically get your transition done.
> 
> That's probably clear as mud. If you want a restatement please ask, I confuse myself too.



That's fine, I understood you.

One thing I did notice, on the Pearson Vue site, I am registered for the NREMT-E test.

Which is obviously different from NREMT-B. So lets hope its just the transition. I bought an updated EMT book to study from, as mine is almost 4 years old.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 3, 2012)

Hopefully it'll just get it done for you, that makes the most sense. I'm sure you'll be fine, the CO curriculum has included what is in the "new" level for at least four years now.


----------



## sstatler (Mar 12, 2012)

I was told in December by the BLS coordinator of one of the larger FDs in Colorado that those certified as EMT-Bs in Colorado will not have to take any sort of transition course since the CO curriculum already includes all of the additions to the national protocol

---is this true, so in effect i first got my license 2 years ago and am recert by exam in a week....so ive already (or at least pretty much) already learned the content that will be on the test from my class--as colorado taught more than it should (basically)...i was a little worried that i didnt take a refresher and i should have for purposes of possibly not knowing new material that may be on the test....but sounds like it isnt an issue if i am reading right?

i am also in CO.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 13, 2012)

sstatler said:


> ---is this true, so in effect i first got my license 2 years ago and am recert by exam in a week....so ive already (or at least pretty much) already learned the content that will be on the test from my class--as colorado taught more than it should (basically)...i was a little worried that i didnt take a refresher and i should have for purposes of possibly not knowing new material that may be on the test....but sounds like it isnt an issue if i am reading right?
> 
> i am also in CO.



Well generally I try to only post things that are true to the best of my knowledge...things of course do occasionally change so don't hold me to it. I think you'll be fine, provided you study enough to pass the test in the first place. The "new" stuff makes up a tiny portion of the curriculum.


----------



## sstatler (Mar 13, 2012)

is there somewhere i can kinda find a ...cheat sheet (so to say? =/) of the "new stuff" to overview and see if i really dont/do know it?  (for exam purposes)..

ive heard that there...really isnt much of a difference but im unsure if this is correct or not.


----------



## sstatler (Mar 13, 2012)

ive been reading through threads and there was one person who stated..the only difference thus far on teh 2012 and beyond tests are the aha cpr guidelines that slightly changed (recently renewed my cpr as well so golden there..) but unsure if this is correct--just to expand on my last question.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 15, 2012)

sstatler said:


> ive been reading through threads and there was one person who stated..the only difference thus far on teh 2012 and beyond tests are the aha cpr guidelines that slightly changed (recently renewed my cpr as well so golden there..) but unsure if this is correct--just to expand on my last question.



There might be one out there but I don't have one. The test might not have changed over yet either so CPR could very well be the only change. I don't know, I don't plan to take the test anytime soon if I can help it.


----------



## hogwiley (Mar 17, 2012)

I just recertified by exam with the NREMT, oddly the test seemed easier this time around than when I passed it the first time 2 years ago, and the test shut down earlier, 71 questions the first time, this time it was in the 60s I think. So if EMT Basics are expected to know more now, it certainly doesnt show in the test. Maybe Ive grown smarter, or more experienced. 

I still have to send in my paperwork, but what I got in the mail after passing the test still refers to it as EMT-Basic.


----------



## hogwiley (Mar 17, 2012)

I will add a couple things, in case someone reads my previous post and decides recertifying by exam will be easy, no studying or refresher training required. 

The test still had lots of CPR/AED/Choking questions, so you better know the latest BLS guidelines front to back before taking it. Also, I wont reveal too much and get myself into trouble, but a couple questions did require a basic understanding of cardiac anatomy, with a little cardiac pathophysiology thrown in, and maybe a little more about the pathophsyiology of Shock, including the different types. That might be different from the previous test, I cant remember for sure.


----------

